# laser pointer for wet sanding



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

I have been having some dramas getting myself sorted out with a laser pointer as I wanted to do a bit of wet sanding practise after our training.

I have the mount for the base but cannot seem to find a pointer that A is cheep and B has a perminant on switch. Any sugestions? 

Also how do I attach it to the base, I was thinking fiberglass?

P.S. 
Your place is looking good with the new 1st storey in, any movement on Conns (pardon spelling) doing some training?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## ale36 (Sep 9, 2015)

hey this just caught my attention as i work with laser(we make industrial Lasers), can you explain what its used for?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ale36 said:


> hey this just caught my attention as i work with laser(we make industrial Lasers), can you explain what its used for?


The Laser Pen is used to highlight a spot where repeated measurements can be taken whilst wet sanding (or polishing) to determine the exact amount of clearcoat (or paint) that has been removed.

Alan W


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Alan, 

Any ideas where you can pick up a cheep pointer with a perminant on/off switch?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

barrybudden said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Any ideas where you can pick up a cheep pointer with a perminant on/off switch?


Laser pointers are dangerous and hence why they tend to need constant pressure on the switch button to operate.

However, on/off switch types are available, try ebay. 

Alan W


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Or these - loads of them about :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea I got one and just put a cable tie over the on/off button. Simples.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

